# She has two of them!



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I've been talking to a lady about a buck. He's on her website, on the "for sale" page. But, she's not sure she wants to sell him. And, she has his full brother! Why on earth would she want to have 2 with the same bloodline? Oh POOH! She's thinking about it...so I guess I just have to WAIT! :hair:


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

It could be she's still trying to evaluate them.

Maybe she's not sure they should be bucks and maybe she can't decide which one she wants to keep.

Just because they are full brothers doesn't mean they are identical. One probably has better physical traits than the other. My middle child doesn't look at all like my oldest and youngest.....

It must be very hard working with a seller who is in this position. My fingers are crossed she'll decide soon.

:grouphug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know it is frustrating but....you have to put yourself in her shoes...what would you do... if you have to decide between the 2 ...probably the same right? Be patient and she will make that choice soon.... :wink:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

LOL! Ha! My boys don't look anything alike either! Good one! 

I know, I just want him, and when I want something...I want it now...waaaa!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

They shouldn't put it on the "for sale" page if they are not ready to sell it. I see your frustration. Maybe a hoarder and they are not going to sell either one or they have someone else who is interested and trying to see who will pay the most.

I usually get really blunt with people who have something listed for sale and then act as if it is not for sale. I would say *"Do you want to sell the buck?"*. If the answer is anything other than "yes", I would move on.

Sometimes people play games or it is a ploy to try to get more money. Remember you are the customer. You are the one in control. Plenty of animals to choose from. JMHO


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I haven't encountered this situation yet. And, he is a really nice buck, over a year old, and great bloodlines. He's not inexpensive, either. I will have to do some fast talking when I tell DH, :doh: She has bred him to some of her does and wants to see what he produces. So, I'll be able to see them too. With my luck his price will go up!

So, I plan on stashing some cash...and hopefully she'll decide to sell him before winter. The girls are all bred for fall births so I don't actually NEED him right now. This is a buck I would need to show...I have a couple of pretty nice yearling does that I would love to breed him to...OMgosh I'm so excited!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Is this for your Cashmere? I have three for sale.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

No, Lori, these are the Nigerians. I cut way back on the Cashmeres. I found we don't have a good market for them here. They got a good home. So I was happy. I kept 2 very nice does and a buck. But, I'm not going to breed them every year.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That's annoying, but I think we all may be in a similar situation as the buyer someday. Goaties tend to change a lot and sometimes one looks better, sometimes the other looks better. It's a hard call to make.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Shhh...don't tell anyone yet...I'm not getting the buck...but...I am getting his (not born yet) little brother! We'll see in the spring. Yeah!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad something worked out for you!


----------

